# Finishing supplies and sources



## stokes (25 Feb 2013)

Hello all 

after reading a recent post regarding figured maple and the variances in US and UK terminology I have become a member of your forum. I am British born but I have just refturned from the USA after 16 years of woodworking and finishing for various companies in the States. I am now trying to establish a modest finishing /restoration workshop here in cheshire UK and despite some similarities of product formulae the terminology is extremely confusing! lol but I am working through it slowly. I look forward to discussions across many aspects of wood working with the members of UK Workshop.  
I specialised in hand applied finishes and used Mohawk alcohol based dyes which i think are spirit dyes here? these were sealed with waterlox , a brand of mixed oils ,primarily tung oil . I also used Campbells wiping stains , minwax oil pigment stains ( mainly as a glaze or as aseal on milk paint. Rustoleum water based Urethane and Min wax oil modified clear coats. Fabulon alkyd based urethanes. and many more too numerous to mention now. Of course Shellac , I made using flakes and denatured alcohol I was surprised to see that on restexpress the online finish supply house that the carrier for shellac here in uk if i understood their description is a modified methylated spirit? 
Are there any professional finish supply houses or woodworking equipment stores that stock same where you can browse product as can be done at Woodcraft stores throughout the US? Thanks Col


----------



## carlb40 (26 Feb 2013)

Welcome to the forum Col.

Methylated spirit is what is used for shellac. Not heard of a modified type. I think a lot of the finishes you used before may not be available over here. So you will be back to trial and error. While not a professional finishing house. The axminster stores carry a wide range of finishes that you can browse


----------



## stokes (26 Feb 2013)

hi carlb thank you for your response , i will check into the Axminster finish supplies . regards Colin


----------



## marcros (26 Feb 2013)

Good luck colin!

i have spent vast amounts of time trying to find an equivalent to transtint that is available over here, with no joy. I have just begged a friend to bring me a couple of bottles back over.

Smith and Rodger's website is worth a look, and they are excellent if you ask any questions about products.


----------



## stokes (26 Feb 2013)

Thank you Macros , any all help is truly welcomed it is a bit of a mine field trying to search online. I will definately check into that wesite.
Transtint from Jeff Jewitt at Homestead is an excellent product . I have ordered a selection of NGR dyes from Fiddes which I was able to buy in the States and had some sucess with. i Plan to use Liberons finishing oil as a sealer / top coat for the dye and see how that works out . 
Aside from finishing supplies I have been searching for timber supplies which I have found a good source thus far and chair weaving supplies seem easy to source also Fibre rush etc although the cotton shaker tape seems to be quite expensive but will keep searching.
Thanks again for your help and good luck wishes
Col


----------



## UTMonkey (26 Feb 2013)

I don't know much about the subject, but these guys may be of some help.

http://www.mdfinney.co.uk/


----------



## heatherw (26 Feb 2013)

I've always liked Mylands products, especially their french polish. It¡s a while since I bought from them, though, so everything may have changed. It will be interesting to see what you come up with. I had the same problem when I moved out here to Spain.

http://www.mylands.co.uk


----------



## yetloh (27 Feb 2013)

If there is a Morrells stockist near you, I can reommend them. Good range of products and good service.

Jim


----------



## DeanN (27 Feb 2013)

UTMonkey":3pg7lhye said:


> I don't know much about the subject, but these guys may be of some help.
> 
> http://www.mdfinney.co.uk/



+1 been very helpful in matching stain colours.


----------



## stokes (27 Feb 2013)

A big thanks to all of you for your help. So glad i joined this forum already a tremendous resource


----------



## andersonec (28 Feb 2013)

Why don't you search for some furniture restorers, see if there's one near you and get your heads together. have a read of what is actually in some of the US stuff and you may find the same in the UK under a different name. You could always email someone like these http://www.wsjenkins.co.uk/ with your list of your US stuff and see what they supply which is the same.

Andy


----------

